# retrofit Onan with tri-fuel carb



## three_jeeps (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi:
I am in the process of acquiring an Onan 2.5LK-1R unit out of an old RV. 
The model number is: 2.5LK-1r/6000J S/N: 1071338683.
The unit is original (or has OEM replacement parts) and runs on gasoline.
I am investigating changing carburator to be a tri-fuel (gasoline, natural gas, propane).

My questions are:
1. For this unit, did Onan make a tri-fuel carb? if so, what is it?
2. Did they make a propane version of this model?
3. For tri-fuel operation, do any other components need to be changed? I have seen references to valves and valve seats with special coatings but don't know if this is applicable to this Onan unit.
4. There are 3rd party mfg that supply carb retrofit kits with tri-fuel capability for this model - any recommendations along these lines?
5. Has anyone here done a retrofit? any issues that I should be aware of?
6. Any weakspots with this unit engine and/or generator that I should take a close look at before putting it into service? or recommendations about things that should be done no matter what?

I really do appreciate your time to read and provide feedback.

Best regards,
John


----------

